# My MERG DCC setup



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

In case anyone is interested I'm showing my system. This is cheaper than anything out there and works great. The boards come as kits with very complete instructions so all you need is a solder iron. The only thing I would like to add to my setup is a couple of manual controllers and another CBUS board for accepting inputs from pushbuttons for manual switch control. This would make the PC optional. I'll get there. I'm really surprised I'm the only one on this forum using this system.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

This kind of project certainly gives ya more insite to how the commercial versions, i.e. Digitrax & NCE systems work.


----------

